# Some Of My Pictures



## hunterwf (Aug 28, 2009)

Always enjoy looking at everyones pictures so i thought i would add some of my own





































Cheers

Darran


----------



## hunterwf (Aug 28, 2009)

And a few more





































This is my little girl who has changed from a happy 1 year old :hypocrite: to a crabby shouty 2 year old :crybaby: oh joy!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

These are great, loads of variety.

You are obviously very well travelled!

More please :thumbsup:


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

I love photography and have recently gone digital, you certainly take a good picture.

Paul.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Which part of Yorkshire does the guy with the cigar come from?? Great pics.


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL about the Yorkshire bit!!


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Lovely picture of your little girl......don't worry about the terrible twos,it will soon pass. Then they become crabby three year olds moving into grumpy 4 year olds.....then their teenagers and don't talk at all,just sort of grunt a lot!

The black and whites are good too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

BathTone said:


> Which part of Yorkshire does the guy with the cigar come from?? Great pics.


That's what i want to know 

BTW Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

village said:


> The black and whites are good too.


Wow striped children, cool thought!!! An end to racism for sure!!!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

error


----------



## hunterwf (Aug 28, 2009)

BathTone said:


> Which part of Yorkshire does the guy with the cigar come from?? Great pics.


:lol: The old man is a blind beggar i photographed in Havana - Had to be cuba really with a cigar like that!

Thanks for the comments

Much appreciated


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

your photos are great real inspiring , im not realy a photographer but this is my favourite i took last summer while out on my fixed gear down swanage,

paul

this painting is amazing,


----------

